# Why no Zerk on Honda's



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

As I revisit 2 stagers, I'm re-acclimating myself to the different brands features/designs, etc.

The 1st thing I did on my brand new 928 was remove the augers off to add more antiseze to the shafts. It was a walk in the park due to how their design --- you don't need to unbutton the whole beast to remove the gearbox/auger assembly.

Anyhow, just figuered I'd post. Any reason why Honda doesn't have grease fittings on their augers.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Maybe Robert can ask one of the product engineers. My guess is they feel the stub shafts don't have enough contact surface to need it. Or the easy take down design is there for user/dealer service intervals to hand grease the three points. Any new owners see anything in the owners manual?


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

JTClays -

I briefed the owners manual on the NEW HSS series. No difference/ maintence schedule called out on the auger assembly.

There was grease on my brand new unit - I would describe it as a thin film.
I just applied liberally anti s when I broke it down to lube it up.
Will probably do it again, if I go the HSS route.

The only thing I recall that would make me hesitent was that it was a very tight margin on sliding the auger out and I'd HATE to scratch the inside of a brand new bucket, even if it was just a micro-scratch.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I think it's because of the stub shafts like jtclays mentioned. BUT, , , nothing stops you from adding one. I add them to transmission gear clusters so they can get a shot of grease year to year without having to take them apart to get some in there. Also help prevent this:


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

That's true K4, you could add them. The Honda's have the funky attachment they call the lock bolt boss (at least on the newer ones). It bolts through the auger shaft stub and then their shear pin bolts through that to the auger horizontally. Most of the videos I've seen with stuck on augers involve freeing the auger itself and then freeing the boss to be able to service the auger gear assembly. Designwise, it would seem appropriate to place a zerk in the auger tube and in the boss. If it were mine I'd have it drilled and tapped there and at the stub to impeller shaft. The blower should last 20 years, so may as well do it right first. Probably voids your warranty though in today's, "not our fault" society.


----------

